# Inexperienced Woodworker - what tools should I start out with?



## Oren (Jun 12, 2012)

I've never worked with wood seriously before, but it's something I want to pursue. I have about $600 available to spend on hand tools, and I was wondering if anyone had advice about the essential ones I should purchase, and perhaps a good beginning project for someone with no experience. 

Thanks,
Oren


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I know it is difficult when you first start off and like you have asked what is a good starting project.

Perhaps that $600 should be stored in your back pocket until you can answer some basic questions.

Where do you see your woodworking going. And what is some of the main reasons you want to get involved. Is it just to make small things for the house, gifts to give away, small building renovations as a home handyperson interested in DIY.

Once we have this information then I am sure you will get some excellent advice. I am sure, that you will attempt most things in time and you will want every tool mentioned and then some more. But for a start, give us an idea of where you are wanting to get into woodwork for.

Then you can branch out. But one of the most important things with hand tools is learning to sharpen. The frustration that comes with using blunt tools will do your head in especially for a beginner.

For a start here would be my basic kit suggestion. I will put a few power tools in the kit because you will use them more then any other tool.

1. Cordless Power drill
2. Good quality square
3. level
4.hand saw
5. Dovetail or tennon saw.
6. set of medium quality chisels.
7. Pencils
8 Tape Measure
9. 12 inch steel rule
10. 6 inch steel rule.
11. Straight edge. at least three feet or longer. 

12. I would also consider a 7 1/4 inch power saw which will become mighty handy before you decide just where you are going with this hobby.


13. Then I would look for some old Stanley planes, Maybe a five to start off with and a block plane.

Woodcraft have a Woodriver Block plane which is excellent value, I guessing that it is about the $80 US mark and comes ready to use but might benefit with a slight touch up, but in your case, that can come later.

And yes. I do have the Woodriver Block plane and I love it. 

For a first project I might consider making a small portable toolbox or a larger cabinet to put them into.
Good luck

Pete


ps

Generally, a lot of us, just started with a basic set and added what would have been handy to do a certain job we are on.

No need to spend that $600 first up. Although, you might go close with my list from some suppliers and have a lot left over from others like your Harbour Freight.

Some tools you can get away with the bottom shelf as a hobbyist but for cutting tools like planes and chisels try to go for a bit more quality. You do not need top shelf but stick to the middle ground and you will be thankful.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Oz has hit the mail on the head

To his list I would add

Electric plane

Router

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

So do you want to do it all with hand tools? You could always start with a hand saw and screw driver and build something like a bird house or other small project.

That would be a learning process and a small confidence builder.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

my advice is rather simple: buy tools, as needed, to complete specific projects.
I can't tell you how many guys I know, who bought tool x, y, or z, and would now admit that they've never used it. And these aren't necessarily exotic tools. Heck, I may even have one or two (or 50 or 60) tools which I bought but haven't yet utilized in any project.
Figure out what you want to build and gather the tools needed for that project. One of the reasons this works out well is that your early projects tend to be relatively simple, and as a result, you're not likely to acquire any one-time-use tools.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree with both Joe and Star. Buy things as you need them (or as you realize in planning a project that you're going to need them), but you'll likely wind up with most of the stuff Star listed.

My "Most used" list at the moment, more or less in order:

0) Claw hammer. Really. You can pound nails, break things apart, and beat things that need beating.
1) Hand Saws. I mostly use a Disston rip saw for ripping, a cheap gent's saw from Woodcraft for dovetails, and a cheap Shark brand Ryoba for everything else.
2) Ryobi 18V circular saw. It will cut a 2x, and it's great for breaking down sheet goods.
3) Hand plane. Right now I'm mostly using a Stanley #5, because the #4 needs some cleaning up before I can use it again. 
4) A moving filister plane. I've got one by Millers Falls, and one by Stanley. As near as I can tell they're identical in function.
5) Hand drills! I'm counting the eggbeater drill and the ratcheting brace (around a 10" sweep, I think) as one item. Unless I'm trying to use a forstner bit, or drill a lot of holes in a row, I just don't feel the need for an electric drill any more. Your mileage and arm stamina may vary.
6) Ryobi 18V impact driver. It does one thing -- drives screws -- and it does it well. And it was cheap. For most things I leave final tightening for a hand-driver, though, since this one tends to over-tighten.
7) Screwdrivers. I have a set from Craftsman. They're screwdriver shaped, and they mostly work.

Chisels go on that list somewhere... where varies week by week, depending on what I'm doing. Recently I haven't used them at all. In January I built a couple of dovetailed boxes, and they were on the bench all the time.

Depending on what you're doing, you may find that your "necessary" list is very different from mine. You may never break down sheet stock, so you may not want a circular saw. You may find that you hate drilling holes by hand, so you may want an electric drill. I do have two, and I do use them. I used one constantly for a week last summer pre-drilling screw holes for a new deck I put in, and I'm not going to give up my drill press for drilling big holes. So buy things as you need them, not as we recommend them.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I agree with 6) above. 

I was gonna say impact driver but don't know how much screwing you do. If you do a lot of screwing then nothing like a good impact driver. Drives em in good, and good for removing a stubborn screw too. Another thing is u can use them for drilling if you have drill bits with a hex base. I have even put a 1" Irwin Speed Bore bit in my impact driver and a variety of spade bits (just cause I was too lazy to get my drill out)

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tools (May 30, 2012)

Oren said:


> I've never worked with wood seriously before, but it's something I want to pursue. I have about $600 available to spend on hand tools, and I was wondering if anyone had advice about the essential ones I should purchase, and perhaps a good beginning project for someone with no experience.
> 
> Thanks,
> Oren


First, distinguish if your main interest is in 'woodworking' or 'carpentry'. They're cousins, but not exactly the same thing. 

Dated dogma goes, you should always buy the best quality tools right upfront, then add as finances allow. 

I completely disagree with that. 

That might have been a fine strategy back in the era when your only options were either cheap/garbage or expensive/quality, but we live in this bizarre new age of inexpensive, relatively well made imports where cheap/adequate is now a viable third option.

For someone just starting out in a hobby, that's usually the right answer. If the hobby takes, then you can retire your inexpensive tools to spares and move up as your interests, needs and understanding improves. If the hobby doesn't take, you don't have pricey gear collecting dust in a closet, or being sold for a loss on ebay once the next hobby comes around.

As much as snobs like to tout mindless brand adherence (these are precisely the same people who laughed at the idea of "Japanese cars" in the 1980's), believe it or not, places like Harbor Freight have some decent working tools for shockingly low prices. They are not top-top professional quality, but absolutely perfect as inexpensive, adequate introductory working units for a new guy to learn on.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Tools said:


> First, distinguish if your main interest is in 'woodworking' or 'carpentry'. They're cousins, but not exactly the same thing.
> 
> Dated dogma goes, you should always buy the best quality tools right upfront, then add as finances allow.
> 
> ...


While I agree, it's a hard line to draw, and even harder to distinguish on the big box floor. The cheap/garbage manufacturers have, at least some of them, mastered the art of "Great packaging, garbage interior." There are exceptions. There are great looking tools that hide decent interiors. There are great looking tools that hide terrible interiors. There are terrible looking tools that hide decent interiors.

Do your research, though, and you can mostly wind up with categories one and three, with very few of number two.

I like my Ryobi tools. They're not super high quality, but they're usable. My HF bandsaw works just fine. My low cost digital calipers are pure junk. (They're accurate, but the LCD started failing the third time I used them... makes it hard to tell if I'm looking at .23 or .28 inches. Or .20, for that matter....)

I guess my point is, when you're starting out it's a challenge to find those bargains, and it's hard to tell whether you've got a lemon of a tool or a lemon of a skill.


----------



## Tools (May 30, 2012)

In spite of being terrible at delivering 'knowledge', the internet is incredible at delivering information. You can reasearch any purchase you might be contemplating. In the case of tools, the best course of action is to completely ignore all theories, commentary and narratives people offer about certain brands or makes, just pay attention to people who actually own them and are reviewing them on the basis of actual use. The internet is full of brain dead idiots who will tell you to avoid XYZ (usually when it's a low price-point product), even though they have zero experience using it and XYZ may offer huge value. 

We're talking hand tools here. 
HF has a full lifetime warranty on their hand tools, most are built to a pretty high spec and they're very inexpensive. In the age of imports and 'boutique' high end products, cost doesn't always track quality. Matter of fact, cost is usually the WORST metric to determine quality. 

For a guy just starting out, a trip to Harbor Freight with a $100 bill is in order. Save the other $500 for when you have an idea of what tools you really need, what your demands really are.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

You will need just a few tools to start. The best tool will be your bench. It doesn't have to be an top of the line European Import either. But you will need something to work on and you will need a wood vise eventually. Most times you can just use a C-clamp to hold your work. There are plenty of "how to" videos on line that shows you how to build a good solid bench with just a few tools. Here's a link hope it helps you. http://www.startwoodworking.com/getting-started/season-two
once you are there, go to season 2 and then click on how to build a work bench in the side panel.
This makes a very sturdy bench and will last many years and you will be able to dismantle it should you move. Cost is very inexpensive. Good luck.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

Try to make something with what you have. 
What one tool would get you started? (Always go for the hand-tool first, never power...if you want to truly learn what it is to do woodworking, you will appreciate and understand what a good power tool needs to do if you have mastered the process by hand.)
Start basic.

Knife.
Square.
Hammer.
Handplane.
Saw.
Chisel.

Buy the best, most beautiful, most expensive example you can find/afford. 

Then, one of the wise pieces of advice I got early-on...do the job, and once you get paid for it, go buy the one tool that would have made the job easier, and better.

Oh, and antiques, or old, used, but well-cared-for tools, are usually better than new, for the price.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

amckenzie4 said:


> 7) Screwdrivers. I have a set from Craftsman. They're screwdriver shaped, and they mostly work.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

JBSmall said:


> amckenzie4 said:
> 
> 
> > 7) Screwdrivers. I have a set from Craftsman. They're screwdriver shaped, and they mostly work.
> ...


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

YES!
Craftsman hand tools are quite nice. Ok....ok.
Their power-tools, though, especially from the 70s and 80s (the era when I used them...) well, just let me say I condemned their designers to an eternity of using them.

In the interest of balance(which the beltsander lacked in abundance), I have to add that the tablesaw in my shop is a Craftsman at least as old as I am, and though I have squandered nearly 7½ weeks of my life measuring both sides of the blade when setting the fence, we get along. I consider it a handtool. And it has a nice damascened shroud.


----------

